# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra në kompjuter >  Age Of Empires!!!

## Petro_Nini_Luar

Meqe disa persona me siper kane shprehur deshirat e tyre per lojrat strategjike po hap edhe une nje teme. Me kete teme do perpiqem te gjej disa Shqipetare te cilet kane deshire te luajne lojra strategjike. Me ju then te drejten une luaj po thuajse vetem Age Of Empires :- The King ose Conqueros. Ne qoftese ndonjeri eshte i interesuar te bejme ndonje grup qe mund te luajme le te shkruaj ska rendesi edhe sikur te jete vetem nje njeri. Serverin e hap une ose Klajd 02  se edhe atij i pelqen te luaj Age Of Empires. Atehere po pres ndonje pergjigje!!!

----------


## euzfor

Nqs keni nevoje per vullnetare une jam i pari qe vi per te lozur kete loje :P

----------


## REG_KRAY

me tregoni nje link ku mund ta shkarkoj te plote Ages of Empire II

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Mund ta shkarkosh ne www.kazaa.com aty merr edhe NO Crak CD per lojen!!!

----------


## Klajd02

Lidhja me e mire do ishte ta benim nepermjet  MSN-it si thu P.N.LASI

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Hej Euzfor lal ke noi shok tjeter ti qe ka deshire te luaj AOE? Nese po mund te bejme noi loje te bukur dy kunder dy! Sic thot dhe klajd02 me mire do ishte ne MSN Messenger!

----------


## REG_KRAY

Thanx  Petro po e kam kerku dhe nuk ma ka dhene nga Kazza .
por do e shof perseri ///

----------


## Cruel

nese ka vend futem dhe une.  Civilization me pelqen me shume po nejse.

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Ok njerez eri tani jemi kater veta une, Klajd02, Euzfor dhe Cruel. Ne rregull si thoni te bejme nje loje dy kunder dy diten e diel meqe eshte edhe pushim besoj se nuk do kete njeri pune.

----------


## JuVENTuS_NR1

ej une dua nje adres tjeter ku mund te shkarkoje lojra perveç kazzas

----------


## Petro_Nini_Luar

Propvoje nje here ketu www.imesh.com eshte si puna e Kazaa. Provoje dhe ketu nje here po nuk gjete gjo ne ktu nuk di ca me t´thon pastaj dako.

----------


## T68

Ore po ndonje qe luan Red Alert ka? Une kam mbaruar Red Alert 2 dhe Yuri's Revenge nje here me ruset nje here me amerikanet. Qef o qef

----------


## BESNIK.V

adresë tjetër për të shkarkuar lojra

Shko tek WinMx.com dhe shkarko programin.

----------


## mercedes2003

o cune e dini qe ka dale versioni i ri i age oj empires
age2_x1
edhe do ju lutesha shume te me tregoni si lidhesh online se e kam provuar edhe e kam te pamundur per tu lidhur

----------


## Young_hacker

Ej cuna edhe une dua te luaj Age of empires, per moentin mund te them se jam expert. Por nuk e di si te lidhe me multiplayer.
A mund te e thoni se c'duhet te bej?
Me respekt

----------


## Amarildo_18

shum easy njeri nag juve duhette behet HOST (ai qe ka internetin me te shpejt edhe compjutrin me te mir >> HOST.) pastaj juve te tjret qe do luani me ate duhet te keni IP address e hostit tja u japi ai Ip e vet edhe jusve pastaj shkoni tek multiplayer Option aty shikoni ku mund te thot connect By IP addres vendosni Ip qe ju dha hosti edhe kaq mbaroj puna >>>>>>>>>happy game

----------


## Amarildo_18

Edhe shikoni per command conquer Generals shum e ir si loj kto me kuaj qe lozni juve jan pak si boring Edhe counter Strike ata qe e kna me kontaktoni te bejme nje klan shqiptaresh do jet mir ku ne angli bye people

----------


## Qerim

edhe une e luaj. kush ka qejf te bejme nje ndeshje, te me lere mesazh.

----------


## bregu26

Pershendetje juve!
Gjate tri viteve te fundit nuk kam lozur diqka tjeter perpos AOE, dhe se besoj se di c´do trik.
Me deshire do t´ju bashkangjitem edhe une, po fatkeqsisht banoj ne konvikt, dhe ketu e kemi nje firewall, qe na mbyti e nuk na le te dalim jasht, per gjera joshkencore.
Shnetin juve
Bregu

----------


## x-boy

Djema bashkeluftetare kur  e keni orarin te bejme ndonje beteje. une pres.
shendet

----------

